# Installer OS 9



## Nolsen12345 (25 Mars 2017)

Bonsoir

Je suis propriétaire d'un vénérable MacBook late 2006 roulant sous 10.7.5

J'aurais besoin de  OS 9 pour certains jeux.

Puis-je l'installer sur ce Mac ou  est-ce que j'ai d'un logiciel de virtualisation ?

J'ai Parallels


----------



## Invité (26 Mars 2017)

Tu peux utiliser SheepShaver (limité à Os9.04), mais ça ne fonctionne pas pour tous les jeux.


----------



## dandu (26 Mars 2017)

Mac OS 9, tu peux ni installer en natif, ni virtualiser. 

Y a que les émulateurs (donc c'est généralement pas très rapide)


----------



## gpbonneau (26 Mars 2017)

Nolsen12345 a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Je suis propriétaire d'un vénérable MacBook late 2006 roulant sous 10.7.5


Qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre  et mon PowerBook 140 de 1991 il est super-ultra-vénérable 
Sérieusement, Mac OS9 ne fonctionne pas sur processeur intel.
Il faut un émulateur comme SheepShaver (super rapide sur un iMac 2016 même par rapport au dernier Mac PPC, faut voir à quelle vitesse défilent les extensions au démarrage ). 





Mais ça ne marche pas avec toutes les applications, surtout les jeux, qui contournaient souvent Mac OS pour aller plus vite.
Si tu es adepte du retro-gaming, je te conseille plutôt un Powerbook G4, sur LeBonDébarras on en trouve encore autour de 100€, même pas le prix d'une console de jeu 
Le PowerBook G4 Titanium pouvait démarrer sur Mac OS9. Le G4 Alu démarrait en OSX mais pouvait faire tourner les applications pour MacOS 9.


----------



## Nolsen12345 (16 Mai 2017)

Voilou

Comment fait-on pour partager des logiciels entre OS X et SheepShaver ? J'ai compris que c'est avec le DD UNIX mais comment ?


----------



## macomaniac (16 Mai 2017)

Salut *Nolsen

UNIX* est un dossier partagé entre OS X et Mac OS 9. Il doit se trouver dans le répertoire global de «SheepShaver» (mais tu peux t'en faire un alias sur ton Bureau de session pour accès rapide).

Voici le fonctionnement : de ta session OS X > tu peux glisser des éléments dans le dossier *UNIX* > ces éléments se retrouvent alors dans le dossier *UNIX* affiché sur le Bureau de Mac OS 9 une fois l'émulateur «SheepShaver» lancé. Les transferts fonctionnent en sens inverse.

Une règle est la suivante : ne jamais tenter de lancer une applications Mac OS 9 résidant dans le dossier *UNIX*. Car le dossier *UNIX* > s'il est un vrai dossier de OS X > n'est pas un vrai dossier de Mac OS 9 (il ne fait pas partie des dossiers écrits sur son disque dur virtuel). Ne pas se contenter non plus de les déplacer du dossier *UNIX* sur le Bureau de Mac OS 9. Les copier sur le disque virtuel de *Mac OS 9* d'abord > supprimer les originaux du dossier *UNIX* > lancer les copies résidentes du disque dur virtuel.


----------



## Invité (16 Mai 2017)

macomaniac a dit:


> Une règle est la suivante : ne jamais tenter de lancer une applications Mac OS 9 résidant dans le dossier *UNIX*. … Les copier sur le disque virtuel de *Mac OS 9* d'abord >…> lancer les copies résidentes du disque dur virtuel.


J'ignorais totalement cette subtilité ! 
Merci MacO


----------



## Nolsen12345 (31 Mai 2017)

Bon je reposte
Impossible de lancer SheepShaver ; j'ai pourtant suivi les instructions
Quand je le lance il apparait 1 sec dans le dock et disparait
Help


----------



## macomaniac (31 Mai 2017)

Salut *Nolsen
*
Regarde ce fil : ☞*Emulateur (très) vieux jeux Mac ?*☜ (message #12)


----------



## Invité (31 Mai 2017)

Il y a "SheepShaverPrefs.app" dans l'archive ?

Perso, ça m'a changé la vie de pouvoir enfin modifier les prefs depuis un Mac récent


----------

